# 93% of kids



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The food channel just announced that 93% of kids in the US trick or treat...then where are the kids in my town TOTing?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

you probably have the 7% that don't living in your neighborhood!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aint dat da truth!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't have many kids in your neighborhood?

I lived in a rural/unicorporated area one time that had several blocks of houses and some condos, and I think I had 5 TOTs the entire night. Only one said "thank you".

Based on that experience, only 20% of TOTs say "thank you".:finger:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

last year I got 42 tots at my house.

my best freind, in 18 years has had none. thats right , not one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does your best friend live near me?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Sickie,move to my street,we had over 200 last few years
and the house next door to mine is for sale
no more cold midwestern winters...
and on the plus side......swimmmin pools ,movie stars....


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

In our town alone we have 9 elementary schools, 3 middle schools, 2 highschools, and several Catholic/Private schools. For sure we have 93% trick or treating. Last year we had 500 kids.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay but do they say what kind of trick or treating. They maybe including those that go to the mall church etc.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

For me I think i get as many as i do because I work at a big Elementary school and alot of the kids no me plus we have teachers who live in my neighborhood so that helps spread the word. So I get over 300 a year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not many here either so don't feel bad. 

Just keep opening the door anyway.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We got a lot last year, because local tv news did a story on us. Before that, not too many. Most people here take their kids to the malls and churches. It's easier on the parent not to have to drive around, and nobody walks anymore.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mall ToTing...What a scurge. Thats as bad as "Trunk or Treat", where parents ACTUALLY take thier kids to a parking lot and line up thier cars, open the trunks and give out candy from them. Supposed to be safer. OOooooo..scary. A trunk. Makes me wanna vomit how stupid some people are.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For some reason that stat does seem awfully high...........


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never heard of the trunk thing. That is just weird.
I understand having a party or something if you don't live in a safe area but I never heard of going to a parking lot. That doesn't sound fun at all.


----------

